# Baa-ble cardigan to go with Baa-ble hat K



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I finally got round to knitting the baa-ble hat . I downsized it to a baby size 3-6 month then I decided to knit a cardigan to match . I'm happy with how they both turned out . I've only got one problem having a large jar filled with buttons I thought surely I would have buttons to go with it but no such luck .

Here is a link to the baa-ble hat 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baa-ble-hat 
and for the cardigan I used Marianna Mel s roma pattern and added the sheep
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/Roma-baby-cardigan-sweater--hat-set


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

That is just gorgeous, and so well-knitted :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

That's a lovely set, looks great. ????????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

What a gorgeous set! Well done!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

berigora said:


> That is just gorgeous, and so well-knitted :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


Thank you berigora


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Newbie61 said:


> That's a lovely set, looks great. ????????


Thank you Newbie I'm happy with it


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

The set is lovely, your knitting is very neat. I know what you mean about buttons - I have hundreds and can never find enough for the finished garment. Could you use different coloured ones to match the colours in the jacket?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

That is a beautiful set. Do you have a someone to gift it to?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

trasara said:


> What a gorgeous set! Well done!


Thank you trasara


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

susanjoy said:


> The set is lovely, your knitting is very neat. I know what you mean about buttons - I have hundreds and can never find enough for the finished garment. Could you use different coloured ones to match the colours in the jacket?


I tried that but it didn't look right . I think it was because they were a different colour to the colours I used in the cardigan .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lifeline said:


> That is a beautiful set. Do you have a someone to gift it to?


Thank you and no I just like knitting baby items. I donate some of them to a shelter charity


----------



## Spindrift (May 30, 2016)

There is only one problem with this set..........................









It is way too small for me :sm09:


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> There is only one problem with this set..........................
> 
> It is way too small for me :sm09:


And me. Lol


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Beautiful set. What a great idea.


----------



## Annasuz (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh that's lovely, your colours are great. I have just finished a v- neck cardigan using the Baa-ble pattern and want to knit more now I've seen yours! Could I ask how many stitches/pattern repeats you used for the body to get that size?
Very nicely knitted.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

As usual your knitting is so beautiful, and this Baa-ble Hat & matching Baa-ble Sweater Set that you have adapted so well is no exception. It is so pretty.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful set!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

They are so pretty!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spindrift said:


> There is only one problem with this set
> 
> It is way too small for me :sm09:


Thank you , you made me laugh ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Deegle said:


> Beautiful set. What a great idea.


Thank you Deegle


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Annasuz said:


> Oh that's lovely, your colours are great. I have just finished a v- neck cardigan using the Baa-ble pattern and want to knit more now I've seen yours! Could I ask how many stitches/pattern repeats you used for the body to get that size?
> Very nicely knitted.


Thank you . I used the first 30 stitches of the chart to fit onto the hat so I used the same for the cardigan , . The cardigan has 4 repeats of these 30 stitches


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

minniemo said:


> As usual your knitting is so beautiful, and this Baa-ble Hat & matching Baa-ble Sweater Set that you have adapted so well is no exception. It is so pretty.


Thank you very much for your lovely compliment minniemo


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I love the set! The colours you used are gorgeous. I know what you mean about buttons, though. Anything I have in stock is always the wrong shade or I'm one short.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I love what you have done. Very nice set!


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I finally got round to knitting the baa-ble hat . I downsized it to a baby size 3-6 month then I decided to knit a cardigan to match . I'm happy with how they both turned out . I've only got one problem having a large jar filled with buttons I thought surely I would have buttons to go with it but no such luck .
> 
> Here is a link to the baa-ble hat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baa-ble-hat
> ...


Oh, so dang cute! Lovely colors.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellie61knit said:


> So cute. I love that hat.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

louisezervas said:


> Beautiful set!


Thank you ????


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

What a beautiful set and the colours are perfect.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Pretty.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Such a lovely set, and so well done!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lildeb2 said:


> They are so pretty!


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NRoberts said:


> They look terrific. I am impressed.


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

CaroleD53 said:


> I love the set! The colours you used are gorgeous. I know what you mean about buttons, though. Anything I have in stock is always the wrong shade or I'm one short.


Thank you . I found some that would be perfect but like you I was a couple short


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I love what you have done. Very nice set!


Thank you very much Kathy


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Brilliant love it


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Love it!! The sweater is adorable.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Gorgeous set!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

What a lovely set. Well done. Love your choice of colors.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely set :sm24:


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

What a wonderful set... any baby wearing it will get even more attention and love.
Looks like you had fun figuring it out and making it ... such a generous use of your talents and skills.
I agree that multicolor buttons would detract.... I'm sure you'll find just the right ones.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely set.. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MsNewKnit said:


> Oh, so dang cute! Lovely colors.


Thank you very much ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Caxton said:


> What a beautiful set and the colours are perfect.


Thank you so much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rainebo said:


> Such a lovely set, and so well done!


Thank you very much Rainebo


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Just when I think you've made the cutest thing yet, your next is even better???? I love this set


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

SO adorable!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

dccjb said:


> Brilliant love it


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

StellasKnits said:


> Love it!! The sweater is adorable.


Thank you ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

deblh said:


> Gorgeous set!


Thank you


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Adorable


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beyond adorable!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very beautiful love the set.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very well made! Very cute set...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Sonja, I absolutely love this set!!! You are such a beautiful knitter and crocheter. Any Mum would love to have their baby wearing your outfits. I always look forward to seeing your next projects. ???? Ros


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

And a matching sweater too!!! I love it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

44gram said:


> What a lovely set. Well done. Love your choice of colors.


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

knit4ES said:


> What a wonderful set... any baby wearing it will get even more attention and love.
> Looks like you had fun figuring it out and making it ... such a generous use of your talents and skills.
> I agree that multicolor buttons would detract.... I'm sure you'll find just the right ones.


Thank you very much for your lovely comments


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Naneast said:


> Lovely set.. :sm24:


Thank you Naneast


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just when I think you've made the cutest thing yet, your next is even better???? I love this set


Thank you bonnie


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Totally gorgeous!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

"Cute as a button!"


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Am completely bowled over by this set! Just awesome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kimmyz said:


> SO adorable!!!


Thank you ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Roses and cats said:


> Beyond adorable!


Thank you ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jenval said:


> Very beautiful love the set.


Thank you very much


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Great hat and cardigan set! Wonderful innovation adding the sheep to the sweater! Well done!


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Beautiful set.


----------



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

Love it..


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Sonja, I absolutely love this set!!! You are such a beautiful knitter and crocheter. Any Mum would love to have their baby wearing your outfits. I always look forward to seeing your next projects. ???? Ros


Thank you very much Ros . Haven't decided what I'm going to do with it yet , still debating wether to keep it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

knitabitcrochetaway said:


> And a matching sweater too!!! I love it


Thank you I'm happy with how the matching sweater turned out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

inishowen said:


> Totally gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I finally got round to knitting the baa-ble hat . I downsized it to a baby size 3-6 month then I decided to knit a cardigan to match . I'm happy with how they both turned out . I've only got one problem having a large jar filled with buttons I thought surely I would have buttons to go with it but no such luck .
> 
> Here is a link to the baa-ble hat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baa-ble-hat
> ...


Absolutely perfect!


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

You could use any suitable pattern--increasing the size.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Lovely set


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Too cute. I love it.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

What a cute outfit!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Adorable set!!!


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

What a cute set. I think my DGS would love that.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

That is awesome. I have a plan to make a matching scarf, never thought about a sweater.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Fabulous job!


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

What a beautiful set! Wow!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a beautiful set, great knitting


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous....You can sent it to me I am sure I can find buttons....Adorable


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

susanmjackson said:


> That is awesome. I have a plan to make a matching scarf, never thought about a sweater.


A scarf. How brilliant.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

This has to be one of the best sweater/hat sets that I have seen. Your color choices and knitting talent is just extraordinary!!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks lovely


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Very cute! Great job!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Precious!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Such a perfectly knit set deserves perfect buttons. Hope you'll show us what you decide. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very cute!!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very cute!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Design reminds me of the 'black sheep' sweater Lady Diana made popular years ago.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

An adorable set!


----------



## peinture19. (Jan 4, 2013)

Well done. I like the color combination


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

That set is just too too cute! Your knitting is fantastic.


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

That is simply precious! An heirloom set forever!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

That is adorable. I can sympathize on the buttons. I have tons of buttons and I never seem to have just what I need for a project.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful set.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much Ros . Haven't decided what I'm going to do with it yet , still debating wether to keep it


You're welcome Sonja. I think you should keep it.???? Ros


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Wonderful. What a great idea!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

A gorgeous set, unique and beautifully made. I know what you mean about the buttons though! how about a simple white button (sheep colour)


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Absolutely outstanding!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

Fabulous set! Sure to be enjoyed. :sm11:


----------



## lcs113 (Feb 27, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

You did a fantastic job! I have knit two of the hats for little girls, but never thought of making a cardigan! This is a great baby gift idea. Thanks!


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

So cute! Great job on adding the sheep to the sweater.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TERIGODMOTHER said:


> What a cute set. I think my DGS would love that.


Thank you , I used a top down pattern for the cardigan and just followed the chart from top to bottom very easy to do


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sanchezs said:


> Too cute. I love it.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

susanmjackson said:


> That is awesome. I have a plan to make a matching scarf, never thought about a sweater.


Thank you I'm now making a pair of sneakers in the 3 main colours to make a full set


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

CindyAM said:


> What a beautiful set! Wow!


Thank you


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Adorable!
Thanks for the link!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Very clever! I love the baa-ble hats but had never thought of a matching set. Good idea, and beautifully done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Annette P. said:


> Gorgeous....You can sent it to me I am sure I can find buttons....Adorable


Thank you . I've found some buttons that look like black tractor wheels I might use them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JeanneE said:


> This has to be one of the best sweater/hat sets that I have seen. Your color choices and knitting talent is just extraordinary!!


Thank you very much for your lovely compliment


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesomeness! Love them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

damemary said:


> Such a perfectly knit set deserves perfect buttons. Hope you'll show us what you decide. Thanks for the inspiration.


Thank you I've found one set that look like black tractor wheels but I'm thinking I might wait till I have more of a choice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

peinture19. said:


> Well done. I like the color combination


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

soneka said:


> That set is just too too cute! Your knitting is fantastic.


Thank you very much


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

This is just plain cute - I love it


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Adorable set
I am going today if the rain stops we need it bad so mustn't complain to buy yarn to start hats to take to Scotland in 2 weeks 
This will be a challenge for me as I have other items to knit to take


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

sooooo CUTE!


----------



## LauraDP (Jul 22, 2011)

I love this! Awesome job. So cute!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I LOVE them.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

As a Baa-ble lover, that's adorable!! Beautiful job!


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Adorable Baables!


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Lovely. I might try that with a toddler size


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## Lorraineh (Jun 15, 2012)

Lovely set and so beautifully knitted. Did you use dk or aran wool for the set?


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

ADORABLE ????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lorraineh said:


> Lovely set and so beautifully knitted. Did you use dk or aran wool for the set?


Thank you and I used dk wool , I thought Aran would make it to thick and warm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tmvasquez said:


> That is adorable. I can sympathize on the buttons. I have tons of buttons and I never seem to have just what I need for a project.


Thank you . I didn't think of buttons when I was knitting as I thought I would surely have some , well next time I will think ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> A gorgeous set, unique and beautifully made. I know what you mean about the buttons though! how about a simple white button (sheep colour)


I never thought of white I will empty the jar and look again . Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellie RD said:


> You did a fantastic job! I have knit two of the hats for little girls, but never thought of making a cardigan! This is a great baby gift idea. Thanks!


Thank you , and you are welcome


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I've found some buttons that look like black tractor wheels I might use them


I think those buttons would be great, love the idea of the wheels out in the field with the sheep. White might distract from the sheep--of course I could be wrong as I have been before.


----------



## Lorraineh (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you for replying so quickly. I have been inspired by your knitting so my next project!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Cute! Wonderful! I agree, the only bad thing is it's too little for me!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sierrakj said:


> So cute! Great job on adding the sheep to the sweater.


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Patty Sutter said:


> Adorable!
> Thanks for the link!


Thank you and you are welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lostie said:


> Very clever! I love the baa-ble hats but had never thought of a matching set. Good idea, and beautifully done.


Thank you very much Lostie


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

brdlvr27 said:


> This is just plain cute - I love it


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lena B said:


> Adorable set
> I am going today if the rain stops we need it bad so mustn't complain to buy yarn to start hats to take to Scotland in 2 weeks
> This will be a challenge for me as I have other items to knit to take


Hope you get your yarn and have a lovely time in Scotland


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

LauraDP said:


> I love this! Awesome job. So cute!


Thank you


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Darling! Wouldn't white buttons stand out nicely?!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

BBatten17 said:


> As a Baa-ble lover, that's adorable!! Beautiful job!


Thank you very much


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I finally got round to knitting the baa-ble hat . I downsized it to a baby size 3-6 month then I decided to knit a cardigan to match . I'm happy with how they both turned out . I've only got one problem having a large jar filled with buttons I thought surely I would have buttons to go with it but no such luck .
> 
> Here is a link to the baa-ble hat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baa-ble-hat
> ...


I love your little cardigan!!! Also, I really like your color choices for this project. Cute and sophisticated! I hope you post this hat and cardi on your project page on Ravelry. Your take on the cardi pattern is inspirational.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> There is only one problem with this set..........................
> 
> It is way too small for me :sm09:


????????????


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Lovely set. Nice to be donating to charity.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

carmicv said:


> Lovely. I might try that with a toddler size


Thank you . It really is an easy knit so hope you do


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lorraineh said:


> Thank you for replying so quickly. I have been inspired by your knitting so my next project!


I'm glad hope you post a picture


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

My daughter and love this set. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Lovely set, so well knitted ????


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Beautiful workmanship and love how you created the sweater out of the same hat pattern!!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very cute - nice work


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

BirchPoint said:


> Cute! Wonderful! I agree, the only bad thing is it's too little for me!


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dlclose said:


> Darling! Wouldn't white buttons stand out nicely?!


You might be right . I didn't like the look of the black ones


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I love your little cardigan!!! Also, I really like your color choices for this project. Cute and sophisticated! I hope you post this hat and cardi on your project page on Ravelry. Your take on the cardi pattern is inspirational.


Thank you I will do that


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Love your work!  Great job!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Adorable set


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Amazing, and beautiful!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nannalois47 said:


> My daughter and love this set. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you very much and you are welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Lovely set, so well knitted ????


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

brenda95355 said:


> Beautiful workmanship and love how you created the sweater out of the same hat pattern!!


Thank you very much


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Excellent job! Perfect!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Just adorable!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG--this is unbelievably special......Great job!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Strickliese said:


> Very cute - nice work


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

runflyski said:


> Love your work!  Great job!


Thank you ????


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Fantastic! I love everything about this, beautiful work, and such a gorgeous pattern.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Very cute!!! And you did a great job of knitting and adapting; creative of you. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kdpa07734 said:


> Adorable set


Thank you ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

imalulu said:


> Beautiful work.


Thank you ????


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

What a fantastic job you did. I love it! I have the hat pattern and just haven't started one but I think I should choose some colors and get going on it!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

berigora said:


> That is just gorgeous, and so well-knitted :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


agreed!

:sm24:


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Adorable set.


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

This set has encouraged me to give it a try! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

What a beautiful gift that will be to a special child. I hope it gets lots of wear in the months to come. I love the colors you picked and the sheep are adorable.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Very cute, well done


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Fabulous set - great work!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Amazing - well done!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Yay! I love them!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful Baa-ble


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Loee (Jan 2, 2016)

So cleaver to downsize hat and colours are much nicer and show the sheep better than on the pattern. Well done


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

That turned out beautiful. You are amazing!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kippyfure said:


> OMG--this is unbelievably special......Great job!!


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oge designs said:


> Fantastic! I love everything about this, beautiful work, and such a gorgeous pattern.


Thank you for your lovely comment


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

blawler said:


> Very cute!!! And you did a great job of knitting and adapting; creative of you. Aloha... Bev


Thank you very much Bev


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lois C. said:


> What a fantastic job you did. I love it! I have the hat pattern and just haven't started one but I think I should choose some colors and get going on it!


It's a very easy knit you should try iy


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow! Love the wee sweater! Awesome idea!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jeannesmom said:


> This set has encouraged me to give it a try! Thank you for sharing.


You are welcome hope to see a picture when you have finished and if you have any problems let me know and I'll see if I can help


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MrsB said:


> What a beautiful gift that will be to a special child. I hope it gets lots of wear in the months to come. I love the colors you picked and the sheep are adorable.


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

catherine nehse said:


> Very cute, well done


Thank you


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

What a beautiful job of knitting. One of my favorite patterns. Well done!!!!!!


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

I love them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KnittingNut said:


> Amazing - well done!


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

amoamarone said:


> Yay! I love them!


Thank you????


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful set!! I love it.


----------



## pftucker (Sep 11, 2013)

This is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Loee said:


> So cleaver to downsize hat and colours are much nicer and show the sheep better than on the pattern. Well done


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

litprincesstwo said:


> Wow! Love the wee sweater! Awesome idea!


Thank you very much


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

desertcarr said:


> Adorable!


Thank you


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

So cute! Very nice work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jbenn said:


> So cute! Very nice work.


Thank you ????


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Fantastic....I've used this pattern for several hats. For the adults, with my sly sense of humor I've always added a black sheep to the mix.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

charliesaunt said:


> Fantastic....I've used this pattern for several hats. For the adults, with my sly sense of humor I've always added a black sheep to the mix.


Wish I had thought of that????


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

dannyjack said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Mtetar (Oct 15, 2017)

Outstanding work and very fashionable. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mtetar said:


> Outstanding work and very fashionable. Thank you for sharing


Thank you


----------



## Mtetar (Oct 15, 2017)

You're welcome


----------



## cathyjt (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks gorgeous . Love the set, and thank you for the links


----------

